# Auction: The Waves Resort in Ocean City, MD



## Miss Marty (Sep 19, 2016)

_
17 Oceanside Condominium Units 
To Be Sold Individually _

The Waves Units 201, 202, 203, 204, 205, 206, 207, 
301, 302, 303, 304, 305, 306, 307, 403, 404 and 407 

Auction Date: Friday October 14, 2016 — 11:30am 
Location: To be held at The Fenwick Inn, 8th floor, 
located at 13801 Coastal Hwy, Ocean City, MD 21842 

Trustee Sale In Lieu Of Partition
Includes Floorplans and Photos 

http://realestate.alexcooper.com/upcoming/featured/details/2237/


----------



## rainbows1957 (Sep 24, 2016)

*The Waves*

Miss Marty--Thanks for sharing this info.  I am curious to see how the troubles at The Waves end up getting resolved.


----------



## cerralee (Sep 24, 2016)

The units have gone through the court system with all the owners agreeing to the upcoming sale of the units as condominiums. Once the auction is held the proceeds are to be distributed to the approximately 217 owners that remain, based on the size of the unit they own. 

Owners may purchase a condo unit before the beginning of the auction at a predetermined price with a percentage being applied in relation to the unit they own.  Glad it is almost over and hoping for a check at the end.


----------



## Summabreeze85 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Pre determined price?*

Hi! Thanks for your info on this. Are you guys owners? I would be interested in talking to you. I would like to buy one of the units on friday at the auction. It seems the hoa and the building is doing much better than before correct? What is the predetermined price they can be purchased for owners? I'm just wondering what I should be expecting to pay.


----------



## cerralee (Oct 13, 2016)

*I am an owner*

I just saw this post but am going to be gone for a couple of hours.  If you will pm me your phone number I will give you a call in the afternoon.  They have done a LOT of work and there are going to be some very lucky new owners in OC!


----------



## Summabreeze85 (Oct 13, 2016)

*PM Sent*

Thank you for your time! I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Jbharper101 (Oct 13, 2016)

I am heading to the auction tomorrow as well..... any insight would be great   They look great, my parents are looking for a retirement condo....


----------



## Summabreeze85 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jbharper101 said:


> I am heading to the auction tomorrow as well..... any insight would be great   They look great, my parents are looking for a retirement condo....



So am i going to be bidding against you for a 2br or 3br? 
Do you have an idea of what you want to pay? I'm worried as to what the bids are going to get up to! I'm probably wasting my time going but i guess we will see.


----------



## Jbharper101 (Oct 14, 2016)

Summabreeze85 said:


> So am i going to be bidding against you for a 2br or 3br?
> Do you have an idea of what you want to pay? I'm worried as to what the bids are going to get up to! I'm probably wasting my time going but i guess we will see.



Sorry just saw this, were you there today? We were successful ))))


----------

